# venice



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone knows a guide for hire in venice for tuna fishing i am wanting to bring my boat and learn as much as possible so i can make a lot more trips on my own because i don't have the money to take too many paid trips thanks


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

RN911------
capteddie, capthoop, Capt William Wall, 
Capt. Mike Ellis, Captain Woody Woods......
All post on the forum.....Pic one , Pm him and go fishin......
I know the first 3 will go on your boat....You'll learn alot from the pros....
If I left out anyone, sorry....Chime in......



George


----------

